# Carb linkage to governor Ariens 6HP



## lmpier (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a Ariens 6hp Snow Blower that was received from a relative.
The motor lacked a carb. I was able to get a new one from Ebay.
My Problem is I can't figure how to connect the carb linkage to the governor.
I have the linkage parts.

Does anyone have picture or diagram of the linkage hook up
The Blower has a 6 hp tecumseh hsk60 75361J engine.
Blower model # is 910006.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know if these will help or not, but I have photos of the linkage connections for a 7hp Tecumseh..our machines are of the same vintage, early 70;s, so thats a plus..
I dont know how similar, or different, this will be to your engine..but take a look and see if they are helpful!

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06145/773505262_omiYq-XL.jpg

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06144/773505035_sPVyj-XL.jpg

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06143/773504823_NNL8L-XL.jpg

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum lmpier. Here is some more info to help.

Carb Service-
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf
Engine Service-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

It's one of those things that if it was in front of me I could have it done in a minute.... but to try to tell someone how to do it would be impossible 

Where are you located?


----------



## lmpier (Dec 10, 2014)

Located near poughkeepsie, ny. Thanks for the offer anyway. I think may have found the answer to my problem


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you still need help have a look through these videos and see which one is closest to what you have.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


----------



## lmpier (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the video selection. One appears to be similar to mine.
Sorry I posted on the wrong area.


----------

